# Two new aires in silves portugal



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 12, 2017)

The first new aire is at (w) cu silves 1 nice new aire with all facilities 5 euro per night ( Parque do rio )
The second is opposite (w) cu silves 3 nice new aire with all facilities close to the castle (parque do castelo) also 5 euro per night


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 13, 2017)

We are staying on the second one near the castle, it also has really good free wifi as well as showers,toilets,washing machine and the usual facilities for dumping waste etc, which apart from the washing machine is all in with the price.


----------



## witzend (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't think either are new they where there last year. The castle one was closed for safety reasons last year as only one exit in case of fire


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 13, 2017)

witzend said:


> I don't think either are new they where there last year. The castle one was closed for safety reasons last year as only one exit in case of fire



They aren't on the wild camping app which is why I mentioned them and the one down the front was only just opened at the end of November last year


----------



## Lee (Apr 13, 2017)

We were there last year and one was in the process of opening, although the site was full there wasn't any water and it was free.


----------



## witzend (Apr 13, 2017)

helen262 said:


> the one down the front was only just opened at the end of November last year



Been there without facilitys for a long time 2 yrs ago they built the drain but only recently turned the water on


----------

